# Small 2 way with good off axis



## Mark_dk (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a small cabinet to fill. It's about 5 litres only (less than 0.2 cubic feet).
Goals:
This project is for some small speakers for my large covered outdoor balcony area.
Use existing cabinet, perhaps add port.
Smooth and detailed sound but no high end requirements. Not too low efficiency and I like good dynamics - without harshness though.
My budget is flexible though not extravagant. Forget about the Seas Excel's and top range Scanspeaks.
Don't care too much about low end extension since I will be building a separate sub. Though I would prefer a cross over to the sub no higher than 100Hz.
My initial thought are leaning towards the Tang Band W5-704D which will work reasonably well in my existing enclosure tuned to about 60Hz an with a steep high pass it will protect the limited excursion of the driver.
My main concern is mainly that it's not a paper cone... just a personal preference of mine, but i'd be willing to give it a go.
As for the tweeter I would like to hear some suggestions. Off axis response is important since these speakers will be mounted about 2.5 meters (8 feet) from the floor and pointed somewhat downwards (I will ofcourse experiment with finished speakers). But I would like the tonal balance to be as neutral as possible all around the balcony entertainment area. The XT25 would be an excellent choice in most cases, but i'm concerned about the off axis response.

If anyone could give me a few pointers I would very much appreciate it.

Cheers
/Mark


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

That is a very small cab, what are the dimensions of the baffle? One of the smaller Seos designs would be great for off-axis and low budget, but would require you to build a box.


----------



## Mark_dk (Aug 22, 2013)

Sadly the Seos waveguide designs are way to big for this project. Great suggestion though dougc the small Seos designs fit the bill except for the size. I know that with such a small size I will have to compromise on efficiency and dynamics. I believe the W5-704D would be sufficient for what I am trying to achieve. Baffle dimensions are 145mm wide x 225mm high (5.7x8.9 inches)


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I recently did a build with the W5-704D and XT25TG30. The 704d is a very nice woofer to work with, and the TB specsheet shows the tweet to be not that bad off axis... Since you are mounting them so far away and you haven't defined a criteria for "good off axis," I think it would be a good combo to consider.

Here are my T/S, if you could use it, from the 704Ds after 12 hours of pink noise, avg. of four drivers:
Re 5.93
Fs 56.5
Qes 0.5265
Qms 2.672
Qts 0.4395
[email protected] 0.312
Vas -- (didn't measure)


----------



## Mark_dk (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok - I have done a bit more research... embarrassed to say that I missed an important point before pointing to the W5-704D. It's overall dimensions are larger than my baffle! :doh: Will have to look at other options.
Also I have measured the cabinet internal dimensions accurately and made a few assumptions subtracting some internal volume for vent, drivers and filters. All there is left is about 3.8 liters (0.135 cu ft).

Lou's Piccolata
NE19VTT + Tang Band W4-1720. I'm sure this is a great little combo that I could get to work in my smaller enclosure. Simulations suggest a port tuning of 60-65Hz will result in an acceptably flat response (+1.5dB at 140Hz) with -3dB in the mid 50's.

Carmody's Speedster
Fountek NeoCD1.0 + Tang Band W4-1720. Much the same, but I am very excited about the excellent off axis response of the ribbon! This is an important parameter in this application. Should I be worried about the 12W Power handling limitation of the ribbon? I expect to actively cross over these 2 ways at about 100Hz to a decent sub. The W4 should be fine at 30W considering the active crossover.

I have also been intrigued with the Linueup Series
However the Neo CD3.0 is a bit pricy for my budget and I'm not sure weather the crossover will work with the Neo CD1.0. I like the increased sensitivity of the W4-1337 compared with the W4-1720 and the extended bass response of the W4-1720 is not really necessary for this application.

At the moment I am leaning towards basing my design on the Speedster (with my smaller enclosure).
1. The extended bass response is not a bad thing, and I think my amp will still provide enough power to make it come alive and sound dynamic.
2. Neo CD1.0 because of great off axis response.
3. W4-1720 Paper cone will hopefully aid towards a smoother sound with edgy recordings or when things get pushed beyond the design parameters.

Your comments are welcome :T


----------

